# لبابا شنودة الثالث وفترة تحديد الاقامة عام 1981



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أبريل 2014)

*لبابا شنودة الثالث وفترة تحديد الاقامة في عصر السادات *


​ * البابا شنودة الثالث وفترة تحديد الاقامة عام 1981*

​ 


 ​ ​ 
بمناسبة  تذكار نياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قررت انى اكتب عن حياة البابا  شنودة الثالث وبالخصوص فى الفترة التي تم تحديد اقامة البابا فى دير الانبا  بيشوى بوادي النطرون سنة 1981
هذه  الفترة التى نادرا ما يتحدث عنها أحد ........ ما هي الاسباب؟ والوضع  السياسي فى هذا الوقت؟ لماذا اتخذ السادات هذا التصرف؟ ماذا حدث بعد ذلك؟  ماذا كان يفعل البابا فى الدير اثناء فترة تحديد الاقامة؟ كل هذه الاسئلة  كانت   تبحث عن اجابات 


 لتناول هذا الموضوع بكل تفاصيله المهمة كان يجب تناوله على ثلاث اجزاء ( 2 و 3 )

 الجزء الاول (الوضع السياسي وعلاقة البابا بالرئيس السادات 1)




 




 
لا يخفى على أحد حالة الصدام بين البابا والرئيس السادات ويمكن القول بأنه تعددت اسباب الصدام وكان من أهمها: -

​ * حادث كنيسة الخانكة عام 1972. *

*  تعتبر حادثة الخانكة هو أول حادثة طائفية من نوعها فى مصر وبعدها تفجرت  حوادث العنف ضد الأقباط حيث أشعل المسلمين النار فى مبنى الجمعية – اتخذ  المسيحيون منزلا للاجتماع فأنشأوا الدكاكين حولها وفى قلبها ملعباً ثم  جاءها مذبحا فى ذات يوم ودشنها أحد الأساقفة وتمت الصلاة فقام المسلمين  بصدام واعتداء على الأقباط وساروا فى مظاهرات تهدد رجال الأمن وحرقوا  المنزل ونهبوا محتوياته
وفى يوم الأحد التالي 12 نوفمبر 1972 اقبل عدد  كبير من القساوسة بالسيارات ومعهم (400 مواطن قبطي) واتجهوا إلى أطلال  الجمعية التى أحرقها المسلمين واقاموا شعائر الصلاة فى الخلاء وكان المشهد  مثيراً وارجع ايام الاضطهادات 
التى تمت فى أيام الحكم الوثني  للإمبراطورية الرومانية فى مصر، وفى نفس اليوم ليلاً قامت مجموعات اسلامية  بالتجمع فى مسجد السلطان الأشرف وقادهم إمام المسجد وتوجهوا إلى مركز  الشرطة فى مسيرة جهادية يحملون العصى والأسلحة وهم يكبرون بعبارة الجهاد  قائلين: " الله أكبر .. ألله أكبر " وذهبوا إلى حانوتي وبقال قبطي نسب إليه  كذباً أنه أطلق النار مما اثارهم فأشعلوا النيران فى متجره وقاموا بإشعال  النار فى محلات اخرى ومنازل وأصيب الاقباط بالرعب، وتوجهوا إلى مبنى  الجمعية المحترقة وأشعلوا فيها النار مرة أخرى
 


 

*

وأرسل  البابا شنودة عدداً كبيراً من الأساقفة والمطارنة فى الصباح التالي  واستقلوا أتوبيساً قاصدين الخانكة وكانوا يريدون أن يقف الأتوبيس على مشارف  البلدة ويترجلون إلى مكان الكنيسة ليباشروا الشعائر الدينية وإذا لم يصلوا  وقابلهم المسلمين المجرمين فإنهم يبغون الاستشهاد على اسم المسيح.  ويتقدموا موكباً ضخماً من القسس صفاً يعد صف إلى ما بقى من مبنى " الكنيسة "  ثم يقيموا القداس على أطلاله , وكانت الأوامر أن يواصلوا التقدم مهما كان  الأمر حتى إذا أطلق  عليهم البوليس نيران بنادقهم  ولكن البابا نفى ذلك  قائلاً «لم تصدر منى تعليمات بتنظيم أي مسيرات  ولكن حقيقة ما حدث أن بعض  الكهنة ذهبوا فى اليوم التالي ليروا المبنى المهدم في سيارات وأتوبيسات،  فأنزلتهم الشرطة قبل المكان بمحطة أتوبيس، ولهذا ظهرت شائعة المسيرة، ولو  كانت الشرطة سمحت للسيارات بالوصول إلى مقر الحادث لما رآهم أحد ولما ظهرت  الشائعة., وكان المشهد مثيراً  وكان عواقبه المحتملة خطيرة  وادلى البابا  بتصريح  حيث قال: "قررت ألا تراني الشمس آكلا أو شاربا  حتى تحل المشكلة"  وغضب السادات واتهم البابا بأنه يثير أوضاعا بالغة الخطورة لا سبيل إلى  معالجتها وقال السادات لمحمد حسنين هيكل " إن شنودة يريد أن يلوى ذراعي ،  ولن أسمح له أن يفعل ذلك " ومنذ هذه اللحظة بدأ السادات يشعر ان البابا  يقود الاقباط وكأنه زعيم سياسي وليس رجل دين وأعتبر هذه المسيرة الغير  مسبوقة، تحديا مسيحيا وتمردا علنيا على حكمه.. وكانت كل الموارد والأعصاب  مرهونة بالمعركة مع إسرائيل وكان هناك نقد شديد يوجه للرئيس



 
ولكن  المؤرخين أكدوا أن ما حدث من عنف حينما تشجعه السلطة الحاكمة فتغمض عينها  عنه أو لعدم وجود قانون أساساً لردعه أو أن البلد قد أصبحت فى حالة فوضى



 
 وتلك  كانت بداية ترانيم الاحتجاج البابوي االتي تكررت في مسيرة البابا شنودة.  وفي 17 يناير 1977 عقد مؤتمر تحت قيادة البابا شنودة، وجاء البيان الأول  الصادر عنه أن الأقباط يمثلون "أقدم وأعرق سلالة" في الشعب المصري، ثم تعرض  المؤتمر لحرية العقيدة الدينية، وممارسة الشعائر الدينية، وحماية الأسرة  والزواج المسيحي والمساواة وتكافؤ الفرص وتمثيل المسيحيين في الهيئات  النيابية والتحذير من الاتجاهات المتطرفة و اصدر بيان طالب فيه بإلغاء  مشروع الردة  واستبعاد التفكير في تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية على غير  المسلمين، كانت التوصيات التنفيذية هي أخطر ما جاء في البيان، حيث طالبت  الأقباط بالصوم الانقطاعي لثلاثة أيام (من 31 يناير إلى 2 فبراير 1977)،  وذلك للفت النظر إلى مطالبهم .

لقراءة المزيد عن بيان مؤتمر يناير 1977 يمكنك زيارة هذا الرابط


* [FONT=&quot]مذكرة حنا ناروز*​

في  مطلع الثمانينيات قام المحامي حنا ناروز عضو مجلس الشعب ووكيل المجلس  الملي، وأحد المقربين من الرئيس السادات يرفع مذكرة لرئيس مجلس الوزراء  بشأن الأحداث التي يشكو منها المسيحيون
وأكدت  المذكرة أن الأقباط ليسوا من مثيري الشغب، وأن الإجراءات التي اتخذت، يقصد  ما قامت به الكنيسة من صوم وامتناع عن تقبل التهنئة بالعيد، لم يكن  المقصود منها «أي إحراج أو ضغط أو إثارة أو ضغط، بل على العكس كان القصد  منها هو سرعة تحرك المسئولين لوأد الفتنة». ثم عددت المذكرة أمثلة لما  تعتبره ماسا بشأن الأقباط مثل رأى للشيخ الشعراوي الذي أعلنه في جريدة  الأخبار بأن الإنجيل محرف، وحرص التليفزيون على عدم التحوط في مثل هذه  الأمور وترديدها، وتصريحات ومواقف لمحافظ أسيوط محمد إسماعيل عثمان تعتبرها  المذكرة مسيئة للمسيحيين، ثم نوه بأحكام قضائية تتداول أيضا مصطلح الكفر  ضد الأقباط، فضلا عن ترك الجماعات الإسلامية لمهاجمة المسيحيين وتوزيع  المنشورات.
تشير  مذكرة ناروز إلى أن وعد الرئيس السادات ببناء خمسين كنيسة عطلته وزارة  الداخلية، وأنه من عام 77 إلى 79 كان من المفترض بناء 150 كنيسة، لكن لم  يرخص سوى لعدد محدود جدا من هذه الكنائس، وبين أن المشرف على هذه الخطوات  التمهيدية لإصدار الترخيص هو مدير إدارة الحج والعمرة والشئون الدينية  بوزارة الداخلية، ويرى أنها إدارة تعطل التراخيص لأسباب لا أساس لها.
وأن  هناك تعليمات بمصلحة الشهر العقاري توجب بإبلاغ المباحث العامة عن «كل عقد  يقدم لتسجيل كنيسة» ثم تقوم المباحث العامة بإخطار الجمعيات الإسلامية،  لتسرع في إقامة مسجد أو مصلية، على مقربة منه حتى تتخذها إدارة الحج  والعمرة والشئون الدينية سندا لعدم صدور الترخيص
ونوهت  المذكرة بدور هيئة الأوقاف المصرية ووزارة الأوقاف واستيلائها على الأوقاف  المسيحية التي تبلغ 2500 فدان، وأنه عرض الأمر على الرئيس الذى طلب بردها  للكنيسة لكن الأمر لم ينفذ، بل إن هيئة الأوقاف أعلنت عن بيع هذه الأوقاف  المسيحية في الصحف اليومية.
وأشارت  المذكرة إلى وجود خطة منظمة لإبعاد الأقباط عن المناصب القيادية، وأن  وزارة العدل لا تعين في النيابة إلا أعدادا لا تذكر، وأن هناك تعنتا فى  تعيين المعيدين وذكر أمثلة للتضيق على أعضاء هيئة التدريس من المسيحيين  داخل بعض الجامعات.
وتناولت  المذكرة بعض الأحداث الجنائية الموجهة ضد الأقباط، وموقف أجهزة الدولة مثل  قضية القس غبريال عبد المتجلي وحرق كنيسة قصر الريحان بمصر القديمة، ثم  تحدث بتفصيل عن حوادث الاعتداء على الطلبة المسيحيين في المدينة الجامعية  بأسيوط، وأحداث ما تعتبره المذكرة اختطافا وأسلمة للقاصرات دون موافقة  ذويهم، وترك بعض الشخصيات التي تدعى بأنها كانت رجال دين مسيحي ثم أسلمت  وتحولوا إلى دعاة يلقون دروسا دينية فى معظم أحياء القاهرة دون تدخل.
واقترحت  المذكرة أن يتم التعامل بجدية مع إجراءات تغيير الديانة وفق القواعد  المرعية لا سيما فيما يخص المسيحيين، من عرض على أحد الكهنة، مع التنويه  بحسب المذكرة أن مؤسسة الأزهر لم تلتزم بذلك منذ فترة، بل تمنح من يغير  الديانة مكافأة.

 لقراءة المزيد عن حادثة الخانكة يمكنك زيارة هذا الرابط 

 
 * السبب الثانى*

* مظاهرات أقباط المهجر ضد السادات أثناء زيارته لأمريكا عام 1975*



 


 من  المعروف ان سياسة السادات أعطت الضوء الأخضر لانتشار الجماعات الإسلامية  والتيار الإسلامي -دون قيد-بمختلف اتجاهاتها داخل الجامعات والشارع السياسي  المصري وبدأ نفوذ الجماعات الإسلامية يتزايد وسيطرت فعلا على اتحادات  الطلبة وامتدت سيطرتها إلى إدارة الجامعة   وذلك لمحاربة التيار اليساري  والشيوعي فكان أن تحقق له هذا بالفعل وكثرت اعتداءات الجماعات الإسلامية  على إدارات الجامعات والطلبة الأقباط فى جميع فروع الجامعات المصرية  
وتميزت  جامعة أسيوط بعنف التواجد الإجرامي بها بل وذهب السادات إلى جامعة أسيوط  وعقد اجتماعا أذيع بالتلفزيون على الهواء مباشرة وتحدث أحد الأساتذة  قائلاً: " أن الدولة قامت عن قصد بتشجيع هذه الجماعات على أساس أنها تناوئ  المد الشيوعي، وهذا سبب تضاعف قوة إجرام الجماعات الإسلامية "  






​ 

 وبدأت البلاد  كأنها فى حالة من الفوضى بسبب التسيب الأمني، وانتشر نار اضطهاد الأقباط  إلى الجامعات مثل جامعة أسيوط والمنيا والإسكندرية. ومنع الاحتفال بعيد  العذراء فى كنيسة العذراء بالجبل. وكان يحدث التدخل من السلطات لتهدئة  الخواطر ولكن كان الوقت قد فات وتفشى مرض الفتنة التى وضعها السادات فى  نسيج شعب مصر فقد انتشرت الجماعات الإسلامية فعلا داخل المجتمع المصري


وكان المهاجرون المصريون فى أمريكا سمعوا بالحوادث المؤسفة فى مصر من أهاليهم، حيث استقبلوه هناك بمظاهرة رفعوا فيها لافتات تصف ما يحدث للأقباط فى مصر بأنه اضطهاد وظهرت إعلانات تحكى عن الآم الأقباط من وعود الحكومة الزائفة بعدم تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية ثم قامت بعد ذلك بتطبيقها فى صحيفتي النيويورك تايمز والواشنطن بوست ووصفت مصادر الحكومة هذه الإعلانات أنها مستفزة وهو الشيء الذى لم يعجب الرئيس، فطلب الاتصال بالبابا من أجل إيقاف المظاهرات، وحدث هذا فعلا ولكن بشكل متأخر بعض الشيء، مما دفع السادات للظن بأن البابا «شنودة» يتحداه، فأصدرت أجهزة الأمن قرارا للبابا بأن يتوقف عن إلقاء درسه الأسبوعي، ورفض البابا ثم قرر تصعيد الأمر بأن أصدر قرارا بعدم الاحتفال بالعيد فى الكنيسة وعدم استقبال المسئولين الرسميين الذين يوفدون من قبل الدولة عادة للتهنئة بل وصل الأمر إلى ذروته عندما كتب فى رسالته التى طافت بكل الكنائس قبيل الاحتفال بالعيد أن هذه القرارات جاءت «
احتجاجا على اضطهاد الأقباط فى مصر» ورفض إذاعة الاحتفال بالأعياد فى أجهزة الإعلام كما جرت العادة وقتها. وكانت هذه المرة الوحيدة التى يقر فيه البابا علانية بوجود اضطهاد للأقباط فى مصر ولم يفعلها بعد ذلك مطلقا. 
وطبقا لما قاله المهندس «أرميا لاوندى» أحد مؤسسي الهيئة القبطية بأمريكا فى حوار له على موقع الأقباط المتحدون، فإن غضب السادات من أقباط المهجر كان سببا رئيسيا فى عدوانه على البابا، حيث ذكر لاوندى ما حدث فى اجتماع الرئيس السادات بالبابا سنة 1976 فى القناطر الخيرية قائلا: (كان السادات ثائراً وأعطى لسيدنا البابا مجلة من مجلات الهيئة القبطية وقال لقداسته: شوف أولادك يعملوا إيه فى أمريكا، وكان رد سيدنا البابا المعروف بذكائه وحنكته: إن ذلك كله من قصاصات أوراق جرايدنا ونحن هنا في مصر قد أعطيناهم المادة لكى يكتبوها وينشروها






​ 

وفى مؤتمر صحفي عالمي عقده الرئيس السادات فى قريته ميت ابو الكوم فى 9 سبتمبر 1981 علق السادات على هذه المشكلة وقال :


 بالنسبة للبطريرك فإن مهمة البابا أولاً أنه قس، ثم المهمة الثانية مسئوليته في رعاية الكنيسة. وإني أتوجه لشعبي المسيحي، وأود هنا أن أقول إنهم انتخبوه بناء على قوانين الكنيسة على أنه بابا، والدولة فوراً أصدرت ما تسميه بالقرار الجمهوري لتعزيز هذا الانتخاب، وهو أمر حيوي بالنسبة لأي بابا ليعمل. وان ما حدث هو لا يمكن لأحد أن يكون له أي دخل بالقوانين، ولكن ما ألغيته بالفعل هي النقطة الثانية، والتي لدي السلطة أن ألغيها، وهي إعلانه أمام الدولة وأمام العالم بأسره على أنه رئيس الكنيسة. ولهذا فإنني عملت فقط داخل حدود مسئولياتي، ولكن لو طلبت أن أعدل عن فكرتي، فإني أقول إنه يتعين على الرجل أن يبقى في ديره كما كان الحال في الماضي. وأقول هنا أن كل ما أحدثه من دمار بالنسبة لشعبي، فانه يتعين على شعبي أن يقف إلى جواري وأن يمنعوا ما حدث وأن يمنعوا إثارة الفتن كما حدث من جانب بعض المسيحيين في الخارج. ولذا أفضل أن يبقى في ديره ولن أقبض عليه أبداً. فعليه أن يظل في ديره، وأن اللجنة التي تم تشكيلها قد عينت طبقاً للنظام الديني وقوانين الكنيسة وليست تخرج عن قوانين الكنيسة.




​[/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أبريل 2014)

*  البابا شنودة الثالث وفترة تحديد الاقامة في عصر السادات*



 
  

​ 
 بمناسبة  تذكار نياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قررت انى اكتب عن حياة البابا  شنودة الثالث وبالخصوص فى الفترة التي تم تحديد اقامة البابا فى دير الانبا  بيشوى بوادي النطرون سنة 1981
هذه  الفترة التى نادرا ما يتحدث عنها أحد ........ ما هي الاسباب؟ والوضع  السياسي فى هذا الوقت؟ لماذا اتخذ السادات هذا التصرف؟ ماذا حدث بعد ذلك؟  ماذا كان يفعل البابا فى الدير اثناء فترة تحديد الاقامة؟ كل هذه الاسئلة  كانت   تبحث عن اجابات 

لتناول هذا الموضوع بكل تفاصيله المهمة كان يجب تناوله على ثلاث اجزاء ( 1 و 3 )
 * الجزء الثانى (الوضع السياسي وعلاقة البابا بالرئيس السادات 2)*


 * السبب الثالث*

* زيارة البابا شنودة الى امريكا*



هده الصورة الشهيرة لأول بابا قبطي يزور الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية -وهو أول بابا يستقبل رسمياً من قبل الرئيس الأمريكي جيمى كارتر وقد صاحبة فى الزيارة د/ أشرف غربال سفير مصر فى أمريكا
 
 
 

​ 


 وفى أثناء الزيارة ذكر الرئيس الأمريكي أن " عدد الأقباط سبعة مليون قبطي فى مصر " وكان هذا الرقم مخالفاً تماماً بل أن الفرق كان شاسعا بين الرقم الذي ذكره الرئيس الأمريكي وما ذكرته المصادر الحكومية المصرية وفى هذا اللقاء فسر البابا ما يحرى فى المنطقة من وجهة النظر المسيحية -كما ساعد فى إخراج المنطقة من حالة الحرب غلى حالة السلام وأوضح أن الولايات المتحدة مسؤولة من ناحية أنها أصبحت أكبر قوة فى العالم بتغيير المنطقة من الاندفاع إلى الحرب كل بضعة سنين إلى السلام مما ساعد على أساس لمعاهدة السلام التي وقعها الرئيس المصري أنور السادات ومناحم بيجن بضمان الولايات المتحدة كشاهدة على معاهدة السلام بين مصر وإسرائيل 

 
 
يروي البابا قصة الزيارة الشائكة لأمريكا عام 1977 والتي أغضبت منه الرئيس السادات كثيرا فيقول: في أعقاب زيارة السادات لأمريكا، وجهت لي الإدارة الأمريكية دعوة من خلال الأنبا. صموئيل مسئول العلاقات الدولية في الكنيسة لزيارة أمريكا، وتحدد موعدها على أن تكون يوم 14 أبريل 1977 أي بعد زيارة الرئيس لأمريكا بشهر تقريبا، وحدث أن سافرت فوجدت استقبالا عظيما من المصريين المسيحيين المقيمين في أمريكا. كان من المقرر -وفق جدول الزيارة -أن ألتقي جيمي كارتر الرئيس الأمريكي الجديد آنذاك. إلا أنني كنت غير مرتاح لطلب الإدارة الأمريكية لقائي الرئيس الأمريكي، خاصة أنها المرة الأولي في تاريخ الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية التي يلتقي بطريركها رئيساً أمريكياً. كما أن الساحة السياسية كانت تشهد حراكا شديداً على المستويين الإقليمي والدولي خصوصا في العلاقات المصرية الأمريكية. فطلبت مرافقة السفير أشرف غربال، سفير مصر في واشنطن، في زيارتي للبيت الأبيض ليكون شاهدا على ما سيدور في اللقاء فلا يساء فهم وتفسير ما سيحدث فيه من الرأي العام الداخلي، لاسيما أن الإعلام الرسمي أخذ يشن هجوما شديداً علي نشاط أقباط المهجر واتهمهم بالخيانة والعمالة وتشويه صورة مصر في الخارج. 


التقيت الرئيس الأمريكي لمدة نصف ساعة في وجود السفير المصري والأنبا. صموئيل مسئول العلاقات الدولية في الكنيسة. استفسر خلالها عن أوجه نشاط الكنيسة القبطية التي كان مهتمًا بها وتاريخها وآثارها القديمة، كما تحدث عن رحلة العائلة المقدسة إلى مصر. وقدمت له أيقونة ذات ثلاثة جوانب، على أحدها تظهر القديسة مريم، وعلى الجانب الثاني تعميد المسيح، وعلي الثالث تظهر قيامة المسيح. إلا أنني فوجئت بالرئيس الأمريكي يقول أمام مندوبي الصحافة والتليفزيون في المؤتمر الصحفي الذي أعقب اللقاء، إنه يعرف أن عدد الأقباط في مصر بلغ 7 ملايين -وهذا هو الرقم الصحيح لتعداد الأقباط في مصر الصادر عن الكنيسة-بينما تعداد الدولة كان مليونين وثلث المليون نسمة-وفي الجلسة المغلقة التي أعقبت المؤتمر الصحفي، 
وجه الرئيس الأمريكي عدة أسئلة حول الكنيسة القبطية، وعن رأيي في موضوع القدس لأنه يعرف أن الكنيسة القبطية لها رأي في المشاكل السياسية لاسيما الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي. وكان الرئيس الأمريكي يريد من كل ذلك، استدراج الكنيسة القبطية إلى موقف «ملائم»-من وجهة النظر الأمريكية -في مشاكل الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي. فقلت له: إن اليهود ليسوا شعب الله المختار في الوقت الحاضر، وإلا ماذا نسمي الكنيسة المسيحية؟ فإذا كنا نعتقد أنهم شعب الله المختار فمعني ذلك أننا -المسيحيين-لسنا مختارين من الله بالمرة. أما عن المشاكل السياسية فنحن نتحدث عن المبادئ العامة الأساسية الخاصة بالمشكلة، أما التفاصيل فهي متروكة لرجال السياسة. ويبدو أن الرئيس السادات لم يلتفت لتفاصيل ما دار في اللقاء لكنه آلمه أن يكون هناك اتصال - من أي نوع- بين الكنيسة الأرثوذكسية والإدارة الأمريكية، فغضب من الزيارة برمتها.



* المنافسة على مركز القيادة *



​ 


وكان هناك عاملا آخر مهما ذكره محمد حسنين هيكل فى كتابه «خريف الغضب» التفوق القيادي للبابا شنودة على صفات السادات القيادية حينما كتب يقول: (المسرح كان مهيأ لدور يقوم به رجل يستطيع أن يتحمل مسئولياته، وكان البابا شنودة يملك الكثير من المقومات اللازمة فهو كان شاباً ومتعلما وكاتبا وخطيبا متمكنا وكانت شخصيته قوية إلى جانب كثير من صفات الزعامة وقوة احتمال ومثابرة لا شك فيها
السادات كان يرى فى تصرفات البابا معه تحركات استفزازية، فقرر أن يتبع معه نفس الأسلوب، فكما يحكى هيكل فى كتابه «خريف الغضب»
 
 
 

​ 
 

   أن السادات كان فى زيارة للكنيسة ونظر إلى ساعته أثناء اجتماعه مع البابا وأعضاء المجمع المقدس وقال موجها كلامه إلى البابا شنودة لقد حان موعد صلاة الظهر وأريد سجادة صلاة وأسرع شنودة بنفسه إلى غرفة مجاورة وجاء بسجادة صغيرة فرشها وسط مكتبه للسادات وخرج الكل من القاعة، ولكن شنودة لم يخرج وإنما وقف بعيدا وقد شبك يديه أمام صدره فى خشوع وانتظر السادات حتى أتم صلاته....

 كان السادات ينظر إلى البابا ويحاول تقدير ردة فعله، فهو حاول استفزازه، لكن شنودة كما روى السادات كان «ناصح وغويط «طبقا لنص كلامه، ومع ذلك فقد وافق السادات للبابا شنودة على ضعف عدد الكنائس التى اتفق عليها الرئيس الراحل جمال عبد الناصر مع بابا الأقباط السابق كيرلس، وعندما لاحظ السادات دهشة المستمعين إليه، رد بقوله: «شنودة ظل طول الوقت يقول لي أنت رئيسنا وأنت زعيمنا وأنت رب العائلة». (ملاحظة لم يوافق السادات على بناء كنيسة واحده للأقباط)

 
 

​ 

ويستكمل هيكل " وسألني الرئيس السادات كم عدد الكنائس الجديدة التى صرح بها عبد الناصر سنويا للبابا كيرلس، وحين ذكرت العدد. (خمسة وعشرين كنيسة سنوياً) هز الرئيس السادات راسة معترضاً قائلاً: " إن ذلك كثير جداً "

وبناء على نصيحة محمد حسنين هيكل اجتمع السادات بالمجلس الإسلامي الأعلى برياسة شيخ الأزهر ثم اجتمع بالبابا شنودة ومعه الأساقفة وصرح لهم بإنشاء خمسين كنيسة بدلا من ببناء خمسة وعشرين كنيسة سنوياً التى صرح بها عبد الناصر إلا أن هذه الوعود تبخرت على صخرة الواقع فقد حدثت شكاوى من رجال الدين المسيحي من النبوي إسماعيل وزير داخلية حكومة السادات الذي كان يتباطأ فى تنفيذ تعليمات رئيسة ببناء 50 كنيسة، ووضع العراقيل الروتينية.



ولكن زيادة الاحتقان بين علاقة البابا والسادات جاءت بعد اتصال من رئيس الوزراء وقتها بالبابا يطلب منه ترشيح ١٠ أشخاص لتعيينهم في مجلس الشعب حيث كانت انتخابات عام ١٩٧٦ على الأبواب. ويقول البابا أرسلت أسماء ١٠ شخصيات عامة يشهد لهم الجميع، إلا أنه لم يعين منهم إلا حنا ناروز «المستشار القانوني للكاتدرائية» لذلك شعرت أن الدولة أرادت أن ترضيني باستطلاع رأيي دون الأخذ به فامتنعت بعد ذلك عن أي ترشيحات تطلبها الحكومة حتى أرفع عنها الحرج. وجاء الاعلان عن قانون الردة الذي كانت الدولة تعتزم إقراره ليقطع الشعرة التي كانت لا تزال تربط بين السادات والبابا.



* موقف البابا شنودة من اتفاقية كامب ديفيد*



​ ​ 




فى افتتاح دورة مجلس الشعب في 1977، وفي هذه الجلسة الشهيرة أعلن السادات استعداده للذهاب للقدس بل والكنيست الإسرائيلي وكان فى ذلك الوقت يحتاج الى تايد الشعب فأنشأ السادات الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي وتولى رئاسته، وزادت قبضته العنيفة على القوى المعارضة لتوجهاته، ثم لجأ إلى الاستفتاء الشعبي على شخصه، وطلب من عدة قيادات رئيسية بمصاحبة الرئيس اثناء الزيارة وهو ما عرف وقتها بسياسة التطبيع وهذا ما رفضه البابا شنودة كمثل اتجاه عريض من الشعب كما أكد البابا أن الأقباط لن يزورا القدس حجا والأراضي الفلسطينية تحت الاحتلال وايضا احتجاجا على الاستيلاء على أحد الأوقاف القبطية في القدس وهو "دير السلطان" وله مقولة شهيرة ان الاقباط لن يدخلوا القدس الا وايديهم فى أيدى اخواتهم المسلمون والقدس حرة ، وذلك رغم أن البابا أيد السلام مع إسرائيل لكنه رفض الذهاب إلى إسرائيل 




​ 
 
 مما اضطر السادات الى السيطرة على جميع أطراف المعارضة من جميع الجهات لحين الانتهاء من اتفاقية كامب ديفيد وذلك ما يعرف بأحداث سبتمبر 1977 حيث تم القاء القبض على حوالي 1500 شخص من جميع الفئات المعارضة من بينهم السياسيون كما قام باعتقال كثير من القيادات الدينية داخل سجن المرج وطره كما انه حدد اقامة البابا بدير الانبا شنودة وعمل علي تكوين اللجنة الخماسية وهم الأنبا صموائيل أسقف الخدمات "متنيح"، والأنبا غريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي"متنيح"، والأنبا مكسيموس مطران القليوبية "متنيح"، والأنبا يوأنس أسقف الغربية "متنيح"، والأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بني سويف “متنيح"، وبعد وفاة الأنبا صموائيل يوم 6 أكتوبر تم اختيار الأنبا باخميوس مطران البحيرة الحالي الجدير بالذكر ان اللجنة لم تمارس أي عمل. وكان الرئيس السادات كان يستعين بالقمص متي المسكين، وأعتقد أنه له دخل كبير في تحديد الأسماء. حسب رأي الانبا بسنتي السكرتير الشخصي للبابا أثناء أزمة 1981


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أبريل 2014)

* البابا شنودة الثالث وفترة تحديد الاقامة في عصر السادات*



 
بمناسبة  تذكار نياحة قداسة البابا شنودة الثالث قررت انى اكتب عن حياة البابا  شنودة الثالث وبالخصوص فى الفترة التي تم تحديد اقامة البابا فى دير الانبا  بيشوى بوادي النطرون سنة 1981
هذه  الفترة التى نادرا ما يتحدث عنها أحد ........ ما هي الاسباب؟ والوضع  السياسي فى هذا الوقت؟ لماذا اتخذ السادات هذا التصرف؟ ماذا حدث بعد ذلك؟  ماذا كان يفعل البابا فى الدير اثناء فترة تحديد الاقامة؟ كل هذه الاسئلة  كانت   تبحث عن اجابات 

 




​ 
 لتناول هذا الموضوع بكل تفاصيله المهمة كان يجب تناوله على ثلاث اجزاء ( 1 و 2)

* الجزء الثالث (تفاصيل 40 شهرا من الإقامة الجبرية )*



 
 [FONT=&quot]في حديث صحفي عام 2009 مع الانبا بسنتي لجريدة البديل بعنوان (الأنبا بسنتي يكشف حقيقة مذكرات البابا وتفاصيل40 شهرا من الإقامة الجبرية في دير الأنبا بيشوي كسكرتير شخصي للبابا أثناء أزمة 1981
[FONT=&quot]استعرض بعض مقتطفات من الحديث: -[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] 
 



​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]كيف كان يقضي البابا يومه داخل الدير؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]في السنة الأولي من سنوات التحفظ، لم يكن مسموحا لأحد بزيارة البابا في الدير إلا الشخصيات الرسمية وكبار رجال الدولة، حتى المطارنة والأساقفة وجميع رجال الدين لم يكن مسموحا لهم بالزيارة، فكان البابا يقضي يومه ما بين الصلاة والقراءة والكتابة والعمل. وكان يفضل أن نأخذ "المقصات" ونذهب معا لتقليم الأشجار بحكم أنني خريج كلية الزراعة، والبابا مارس الزراعة جيدا من قبل. هذا بجانب الوقت الذي يقضيه في تعليمنا من خلال الدروس الروحية. أما بعد السنة الأولي، بدأ السماح بالزيارات للجميع، وأخذت مشاغل البابا في التزايد، وكانت تحوز على مساحة كبيرة من وقته[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]نشر في الفترة الأخيرة أن البابا شنودة دون ما حدث في تلك الفترة أثناء تواجده في الدير، ما مدي حقيقة ذلك؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لم يحدث ذلك، لكنه كتب كتبا روحية، بل إن هذه الفترة شهدت صدور أروع مؤلفات البابا، منها كتاب "الرجوع إلي الله" والله وكفى " و"الإيمان"، فقد كان يجمع محاضراته في موضوع معين ويعيد صياغتها ويضعها في كتاب، استثمارا لوقت فراغه في الدير[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] 
 



 دير الانبا بيشوى بوادي النطرون​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]هناك عدد من وزراء الداخلية الذين زاروا البابا وقت اعتقاله في الدير، هل كان اللواء النبوي إسماعيل من بينهم؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]-  لم يكن من بينهم، فالذين زاروا قداسة البابا هم اللواء حسن أبو باشا واللواء أحمد رشدي، وكان للواء حسن أبو باشا -أثناء زيارته للبابا-تفسير لاحتجاز البابا في الدير، فقد قال للبابا: "إن هذه الحراسة الموجودة حول أسوار الدير لك وليست عليك"، وكان رد البابا بفصاحة وبراعه بالغتين، أن قال:" يا سيادة الوزير. الحراسة التي لي تحرسني أينما ذهبت، أما الحراسة التي على فهي التي تمنعني من الحركة، واعذرني في القول إن الحراسة القائمة من النوع الثاني وليس الأول[/FONT][FONT=&quot]".[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot]كيف استقبل البابا قرار الرئيس بتشكيل اللجنة الخماسية؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]استقبله البابا بهدوء تام، لأن هذا كان أمرا متوقعا، لأنه ما دام هناك قرار بهذا الشكل، فالخطوة التالية أن يتم تشكيل لجنة لتسيير أمور الكنيسة بديلا للبابا[/FONT]

 



 رد فعل الصحف القومية بعد تشكيل اللجنة الخماسية 



[FONT=&quot]هل وجود الأنبا صموائيل والأنبا غريغوريوس كقنوات موصلة بين الكنيسة والدولة طيلة فترة السبعينيات لعب دورا في وجودهما فيما بعد في تشكيل اللجنة الخماسية؟[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- من رُشح للجنة الخماسية كانت شخصيات لها وزنها وثقلها في الكنيسة، ومنهم من قاطع اللجنة منذ بداية عملها، مثل الأنبا مكسيموس مطران القليوبية "المتنيح"، ورفض حضور أي اجتماع للجنة الخماسية، لأنه كان يري وجوب عدم تشكيل أي لجنة بعد قرار استبعاد البابا شنودة إلي الدير لأن البابا يكون مدي الحياة[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]الرئيس  السادات أطلق على اللجنة مسمي اللجنة البابوية، في الوقت الذي تمسك فيه  البابا شنودة بمسمي اللجنة الخماسية، ما سر تمسك البابا بهذا المسمى؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot]- [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لأن  اللجنة البابوية هي التي يشكلها البابا، أما أي لجنة تشكل بغير البابا،  فتسمي بالمهمة التي تكونت من أجلها، وهي لجنة من خمس أفراد لذلك أطلق عليها  لجنة خماسية[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]

 [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] 
 



​ [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot]
[/FONT] [FONT=&quot][/FONT]
  [FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]من هو الشخص الذي كان يمد الرئيس بالمعلومات عن الكنيسة؟[FONT=&quot][/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot][FONT=&quot] [FONT=&quot]- الرئيس السادات كان يستعين بالقمص متي المسكين، وأعتقد أنه له دخل كبير في تحديد الأسماء[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT][/FONT]




[FONT=&quot]كتب الأب متي المسكين في مذكراته أنه رشح الآباء أعضاء اللجنة الخماسية من الشخصيات القريبة جدا من البابا حتى يحافظ على الكنيسة من خطر الانقسام، فما مدي حقيقة هذا؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]- لو نظرنا إلى عمل اللجنة على أرض الواقع، سنجد أن أكثر من 90% من قرارات اللجنة كانت تعود فيها لقداسة البابا، ولم تقدر أن تأخذ قراراً دون الحصول على موافقته أولا. فعمليا، البابا هو من كان يدير الكنيسة من داخل الدير[/FONT][FONT=&quot]. [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]


[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هل هذا يعني أن نشاط اللجنة كان شكلياً لإرضاء الرئيس؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]نعم.... لأن هذا هو رئيس الجمهورية، ومن غير المعقول أن يقال له "لا[/FONT][FONT=&quot]". [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 

[FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]هل الأب متي المسكين أنقذ الكنيسة بالفعل من الانقسام؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]- [/FONT][FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]لم يكن هناك انقسام، بل إن اللجنة لم تمارس أي عمل، ولك أن تقول لي، من الذي يستطيع أن يدخل إلي لجنة تكونت بهذه الطريقة ولا يكون مخلصا للبابا؟.. "واللي مش هيكون مخلص النها رده، تاني يوم هينكشف، ومش هيبقي كسب حاجة. لا رضا ربنا ولا رضا البابا ولا القبول الشعبي ولا أي حاجة"، لكن اختيار الأساقفة كان على أساس أنهم شخصيات كبيرة في السن قليلا، ويمكنهم إراحة الرئيس السادات[/FONT][FONT=&quot].[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]

 



​ 





[FONT=&quot]وكانت شهادة الاب متى المسكين على حسب الموقع الرسمي له في أحداث الكنيسة المؤلمة في ابريل‏1980‏ وسبتمبر‏1981‏ [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كان أبونا متي المسكين يخبرنا بمقابلاته سواء مع قداسة البابا أو مع الرئيس أنور السادات‏,‏ ويسرد لنا ما تم في هذه المقابلات من أحاديث‏,‏ لذلك فهناك ما لم يرد في المذكرات المكتوبة وها هي‏:‏ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]‏1‏ـ اعترض الاب متي المسكين أولا علي قرارات سبتمبر باعتقال المعارضين من السياسيين وبعض رجال الدين مسلمين ومسيحيين كما أخبره بها في هذا اللقاء الرئيس السادات قبل تنفيذها‏,‏ فرجاه الأب متي المسكين ان يتراجع عنها لان العنف يولد العنف فرد عليه الرئيس بأن كل شيء قد أعد ولا يمكن التراجع عنه‏.‏ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]‏2‏ـ ولما تطرق الحديث الي ما ينوي اتخاذه مع قداسة البابا من‏:‏ اعتقال‏,‏ ومحاكمة‏,‏ وتوجيه اتهامات‏,‏ قال له أبونا متي المسكين‏:‏ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]ـ يا سيادة الرئيس‏,‏ أي انسان قبطي يتعلم من صغره ان يؤدي مطانية‏ (‏ أي سجود للأرض‏)‏ أمام رئيس الكنيسة‏,‏ لذلك فأي مساس برئيس الكنيسة يحدث جرحا عميقا في مشاعر الأقباط‏.‏ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وبالمناسبة يا سيادة الرئيس أتوسل اليك ألا تدعوه في خطبك شنودة بل الانبا شنودة أو البابا شنودة لئلا تجرح مشاعر الشعب القبطي في الصميم‏.‏ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]

[/FONT][FONT=&quot]‏3‏ـ ثم قال له‏:‏ ليس من حقك عزل البابا لأنه يظل بابا في الكنيسة طيلة حياته‏.‏ [/FONT][FONT=&quot]
[/FONT][FONT=&quot]وفعلا لم يستخدم الرئيس كلمة عزل بل استخدم القرار الجمهوري الذي في سلطته فقط‏,‏ فألغاه‏,‏ ثم أعاده الرئيس حسني مبارك بعد ذلك عام‏1984.‏[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]كيف استقبل البابا خبر اغتيال الرئيس السادات يوم 6 أكتوبر 1981؟[/FONT][FONT=&quot] -[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT]
 [FONT=&quot] [/FONT][FONT=&quot]صدقني.. صدقني. قال البابا باللفظ الواحد: "يارب.. يارب.. استر على البلد" لأن وسط هذه الأحداث، كان من الممكن أن يحدث أي شيء للبلد، وأن تقع أحداث لا تحمد عقباها[/FONT][FONT=&quot][/FONT][/FONT]


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (17 أبريل 2014)

*محاولة قتل البابا شنودة *
​*حدث فى يوم 25-9-1981أن نيافة انبا صرابامون رئيس الدير أن رأى رؤية مفتوحة العينين بضرورة اخذ قداسة الباب الى**  الكنيسة وفعلا توجه مسرعا وطلب من قداسة البابا ترك قلايته والذهاب معه  للكنيسة وعند وصوله الى الكنيسة نزلت دانة من صاروخ موجه على قلاية قداسة  البابا وحطمتها حتى منسوب سطح الأرض وحضر احد اللواءات الى الدير يسأل عن  الخسائر فقابله نيافة انبا صرابامون بأن قداسة البابا بخير ونتيجة لذلك  حوكم 6 لواءات وبعد اسبوع قتل السادات هذا قليل من كثير*
*************
*البابا شنودة الثالث وتحديد اقامتة فى دير الانبا بيشوى بوادي النطرون سنة 1981
كان  البابا شنودة قد سجل رفضه لاتفاقية السلام مع إسرائيل، وأكد ذلك بأن قرر  عدم الذهاب مع الرئيس "السادات" في زيارته إلى إسرائيل عام 1977،
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  هذا بطبيعة الحال صنع حالة عدائية من رئيس الجمهورية السادات تجاه البابا  لأنه لم يتصور أن يخالفه أحد في قرارته بعد الحرب فما بالك إذا كان هذا هو  القيادة الكبرى لكل الأرثوذكس الذين يشكلون أغلبية المسيحيين في مصر
فى 5  سبتمر عام 1981 اتخذ السادات قرارًا باعتقال أكثر من ألف وخمسمائة من  قيادات مصر الدينية والسياسية قرارت السادات فى 8 بنود، يخصنا فيها البند  الثامن، والذى قال فيه الآتى وبالنص:
(إلغاء قرار رئيس الجمهورية 2782  لسنة 81 بتعيين البابا شنودة بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية،  وتشكيل لجنة للقيام بالمهام البابوبية من خمسة من الأساقفة
كان البابا شنودة أحد الذين تضمنهم القرار، ولكن في شكل تحفظ في دير الانبا بيشوى بوادي النطرون
وأحاط الدير بقوات أمن الدولة ومنع أى أحد من زيارته وكانت تهمة البابا هى التورط في إشعال فتنة طائفية
بدون  وجود دليل واحد على ذلك وقام بتعيين لجنة من الأساقفة لأدارة البطريركية  وهذا الأمر لم يكن قانونياً سواء بالنسبة لقوانين الدولة أو حتى قوانين  الكنيسة ، وفي الشهر التالي من قرار التحفظ على قداسة البابا تم قتل  السادات فى حادث المنصة الشهير برصاص أولاده المسلمين كما كان إعتاد هو  نفسه تسميتهم *
*******************
*جريدة  البديل  08/02/2009   عن خبر بعنوان [الأنبا بسنتي يكشف حقيقة مذكرات  البابا وتفاصيل40 شهرا من الإقامة الجبرية في ديرالأنبا بيشوي عمل كسكرتير  شخصي للبابا أثناء أزمة 1981 وأكد أن ذاكرته تدرك كل الأحداث البابا أدار  الكنيسة من داخل دير الأنبا بيشوي.. وعمل اللجنة الخماسية كان شكليا كنا  ننتظر رد ربنا علي قرار السادات.. لكننا لم نتوقع اغتياله ] 
الأنبا  بسنتي كان أقرب رجال الكنيسة للبابا وقت صدور قرار الرئيس السادات في 5  سبتمبر 1981 إلغاء تعيين الأنبا شنودة كبطريرك للكرازة المرقسية، وبالتوازي  احتجازه في الدير. فقد كان بسنتي ما زال علي درجة «قمص» و سكرتيراً شخصي  للبابا في تلك "المحنة"، والشخص الوحيد الذي دخل معه دير الأنبا بيشوي وجري  عليه قرار التحفظ رغم أن اسمه لم يرد في القرار. ولذا، كان ضروريا أن تجري  "البديل" هذا الحوار، ضمن سياق تحقيقها في الحديث عن المذكرات الشخصية  التي يعتزم البابا شنودة كتابتها عن حياته كبطريرك للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية،  وواحد من أهم باباواتها علي مدار تاريخها العريق، والتي ستركز بصفة  رئيسية_حسب التسريبات _ علي علاقته الشائكة بالرئيس السادات ،التي ساهمت في  رسم واحد من أصعب فصول تاريخ الكنيسة. ومن ناحية أخري ستتطرق المذكرات إلي  علاقته واختلافاته مع الأب متي المسكين.
ومن ثم سنكون أمام مستويين  مختلفين، أولهما سياسي بحت،متعلق بتاريخ الكنيسة والفترة التي حسمت فيها  الكنيسة خياراتها وخطوطها العريضة في التعامل مع الدولة المصرية، وثانيهما  لاهوتي صرف، أخذ البابا شنودة وتلاميذه علي عاتقهم ترسيخه في مواجهة مدرسة  متي المسكين، وحرصوا علي سوق جمهور الكنيسة في اتجاه بعيد عن متي ورفاقه.
القمص متي المسكين أمد السادات بمعلومات عن الكنيسة.. وأعتقد أنه ساعده في تحديد أسماء أعضاء اللجنة الخماسية
الزيارات كانت ممنوعة عن البابا في السنة الأولي و«حسب الله الكفراوي» و«ميريت غالي» و«أمين فخري عبدالنور» أول من زاروه في الدير
أبوباشا  قال للبابا: «الحراسة حول الدير لك وليست عليك».. فرد البابا: «الحراسة  التي لي تحرسني أينما ذهبت والتي علي تمنعني من الحركة.. **اعذرني في القول إن الحراسة القائمة من النوع الثاني وليس الأول**»
البابا كان يتوقع صدور قرار من الرئيس في 5 سبتمبر لكنه لم يتوقع سحب قرار التعيين
إبقاء السادات للأنبا صموائيل بجواره بدا وكأنه استبعد أب الأسرة وجعل طفلا منها وليا عليها
حوار: يوسف شعبان*

*> هل كان هناك غيرك في صحبة البابا داخل الدير؟
- لم يكن مع البابا غيري، بحكم أنني السكرتير الشخصي له، بالإضافة إلي رئيس ورهبان الدير.*

*> من هم رجال الدين الذين تم التحفظ عليهم في 5 سبتمبر؟
-  كان هناك رجال دين تم إيداعهم سجن طرة، ولم يدخل أحد إلي الدير إلا قداسة  البابا وأنا معه. حينها كنت أنزل من الدير مع بداية كل أسبوعين إلي سكن  البابا في القاهرة، لإحضار بعض متطلباته، وفي نفس الوقت كنت أطمئن الناس  عليه. وأؤكد لهم انتظام العظات التي كان يعطيها البابا لنا وللرهبان في  الدير، وأن الأمور تسير في مسارها الطبيعي. طلب مني المسئولون في  البطريركية أن يكون لي مكتب بداخلها وأن أظل فيه حتي يكونوا علي اتصال  بالبابا من خلالي، لكنني قلت لهم: "أنا مع قداسة البابا أينما ذهب..ومطرح  ما يروح هو هكون معاه..ولا يمكن أن يكون البابا في الدير وأنا هنا".. بعد  ذلك منع نزولي من الدير، وأصبحت إقامتي محددة (HOUSE ARESTED) في الدير.  وهذا فخر وبركة لي أن أكون مع البابا خلال تلك الفترة، ثم بدأ بعض الوزراء  والمسئولين في زيارة البابا فيما بعد، ومنهم المهندس حسب الله الكفراوي،  وزير الإسكان الأسبق، وقد كان من أوائل الناس الذين زاروا قداسة البابا،  وميريت غالي وأمين فخري عبد النور، وكثير من رجال أمن الدولة.*
*
*
*> من هم الكهنة الذين دخلوا سجن طرة؟
-  كانوا 8 أساقفة و24 كاهنا، وهم الأنبا بيشوي أسقف دمياط والبراري وكفر  الشيخ، والأنبا بنيامين أسقف المنوفية، والأنبا ويصا مطران البلينة،  والأنبا فام أسقف طما، والأنبا أمونيوس أسقف الأقصر، والمتنيح الأنبا مينا  أسقف ملوي، والمتنيح الأنبا بيموي رئيس دير الخطاطبة، والأنبا تادروس أسقف  بورسعيد.*

*> هل كان هناك عامل مشترك بين هذه الشخصيات حتي يتم اعتقالهم علي هذا النحو؟
-  قد يكون لآرائهم التي لا تحظي برضا القيادة السياسية، خاصة أن المسألة  برمتها كانت في يد وزارة الداخلية أكثر من كونها في يد الرئاسة.*

*> كيف كانت علاقة الكنيسة بوزارة الداخلية في عهد النبوي إسماعيل؟
- كانت علاقة عادية، لكن مع احترامنا الشديد للرجل، وهو علي قيد الحياة، فإن كل المشاكل التي حدثت كانت من تقاريره وتقارير رجاله.*

*> هناك عدد من وزراء الداخلية الذين زاروا البابا وقت اعتقاله في الدير، هل كان اللواء النبوي إسماعيل من بينهم؟
-  لم يكن من بينهم، فالذين زاروا قداسة البابا هم اللواء حسن أبو باشا  واللواء أحمد رشدي، وكان للواء حسن أبو باشا - أثناء زيارته للبابا- تفسير  لاحتجاز البابا في الدير، فقد قال للبابا: "إن هذه الحراسة الموجودة حول  أسوار الدير لك وليست عليك"، وكان رد البابا بفصاحة وبراعه بالغتين، أن  قال:" يا سيادة الوزير..الحراسة التي لي تحرسني أينما ذهبت، أما الحراسة  التي علي فهي التي تمنعني من الحركة، واعذرني في القول إن الحراسة القائمة  من النوع الثاني وليس الأول".*

*> كيف استقبل البابا قرار الرئيس بتشكيل اللجنة الخماسية؟
-  استقبله البابا بهدوء تام، لأن هذا كان أمرا متوقعا، لأنه ما دام هناك  قرار بهذا الشكل، فالخطوة التالية أن يتم تشكيل لجنة لتسيير أمور الكنيسة  بديلا للبابا.*
*
*
*> من الذي اختار اللجنة؟ وأسماء اللجنة الخماسية 
-  الرئيس السادات.. لكن مؤكد أن هناك شخصيات من داخل الكنيسة هم الذين رشحوا  له الأسماء الخمسة، وهم الأنبا صموائيل أسقف الخدمات "متنيح"، والأنبا  غريغوريوس أسقف البحث العلمي"متنيح"، والأنبا مكسيموس مطران القليوبية  "متنيح"، والأنبا يوأنس أسقف الغربية "متنيح"، والأنبا أثناسيوس مطران بني  سويف"متنيح"، وبعد وفاة الأنبا صموائيل يوم 6 أكتوبر تم اختيار الأنبا  باخميوس مطران البحيرة الحالي.*
*
> من هو الشخص الذي كان يمد الرئيس بالمعلومات عن الكنيسة؟
- الرئيس السادات كان يستعين بالقمص متي المسكين، وأعتقد أنه له دخل كبير في تحديد الأسماء.*

*>  هل وجود الأنبا صموائيل والأنبا غريغوريوس كقنوات موصلة بين الكنيسة  والدولة طيلة فترة السبعينيات لعب دورا في وجودهما فيما بعد في تشكيل  اللجنة الخماسية؟
- من رُشح للجنة الخماسية كانت شخصيات لها وزنها  وثقلها في الكنيسة، ومنهم من قاطع اللجنة منذ بداية عملها، مثل الأنبا  مكسيموس مطران القليوبية "المتنيح"، ورفض حضور أي اجتماع للجنة الخماسية،  لأنه كان يري وجوب عدم تشكيل أي لجنة بعد قرار استبعاد البابا شنودة إلي  الدير لأن البابا يكون مدي الحياة.*

*> كتب الأب متي المسكين في  مذكراته أنه رشح الآباء أعضاء اللجنة الخماسية من الشخصيات القريبة جدا من  البابا حتي يحافظ علي الكنيسة من خطر الانقسام، فما مدي حقيقة هذا؟
- لو  نظرنا إلي عمل اللجنة علي أرض الواقع، سنجد أن أكثر من 90% من قرارات  اللجنة كانت تعود فيها لقداسة البابا، ولم تقدر أن تأخذ قراراً دون الحصول  علي موافقته أولا. فعمليا، البابا هو من كان يدير الكنيسة من داخل الدير.*

*> هل هذا يعني أن نشاط اللجنة كان شكلياً لإرضاء الرئيس؟
- نعم.. لأن هذا هو رئيس الجمهورية، ومن غير المعقول أن يقال له "لا".
> هل الأب متي المسكين أنقذ الكنيسة بالفعل من الانقسام؟
-  لم يكن هناك انقسام، بل إن اللجنة لم تمارس أي عمل، ولك أن تقول لي، من  الذي يستطيع أن يدخل إلي لجنة تكونت بهذه الطريقة ولا يكون مخلصا للبابا؟..  "واللي مش هيكون مخلص النهارده، تاني يوم هينكشف، ومش هيبقي كسب حاجة.. لا  رضا ربنا ولا رضا البابا ولا القبول الشعبي ولا أي حاجة"، لكن اختيار  الأساقفة كان علي أساس أنهم شخصيات كبيرة في السن قليلا، ويمكنهم إراحة  الرئيس السادات.*

*> ألم يكن في وجود الأنبا صموائيل بجوار الرئيس  السادات في المناسبات العامة نوع من الحساسية علي أساس أنه يجلس في مكان  البابا شنودة؟
- الوقت لم يسمح بذلك، لأن الوقت الذي عاشه الأنبا  صموائيل والرئيس السادات بعد صدور القرار كان 31 يوما، فكان من الطبيعي أن  يؤلم الشعب هذا الإجراء، لأنه يبدو وكأن شخصا ما استبعدك كأب أسرة وجعل  الطفل الصغير منها وليا عليها.*

*> كيف كان يقضي البابا يومه داخل الدير؟
-  في السنة الأولي من سنوات التحفظ، لم يكن مسموحا لأحد بزيارة البابا في  الدير إلا الشخصيات الرسمية وكبار رجال الدولة، حتي المطارنة والأساقفة  وجميع رجال الدين لم يكن مسموحا لهم بالزيارة، فكان البابا يقضي يومه ما  بين الصلاة والقراءة والكتابة والعمل. وكان يفضل أن نأخذ "المقصات" ونذهب  معا لتقليم الأشجار بحكم أنني خريج كلية الزراعة، والبابا مارس الزراعة  جيدا من قبل. هذا بجانب الوقت الذي يقضيه في تعليمنا من خلال الدروس  الروحية. أما بعد السنة الأولي، بدأ السماح بالزيارات للجميع، وأخذت مشاغل  البابا في التزايد، وكانت تحوز علي مساحة كبيرة من وقته.*
*
*
*> كم بلغت الفترة التي قضاها البابا في الدير؟
- البابا دخل إلي الدير قبيل يوم 5سبتمبر 1981، وخرج 5 يناير 1985، أي 40 شهرا كاملة.*

*> لماذا لم يحاول البابا تشكيل لجنة موازية للجنة الخماسية لتسيير أمور الكنيسة، رغم أنه كان يمتلك ذلك بعد رحيل الرئيس السادات؟
-  ولماذا يشكل تلك اللجنة، ما دام هو من يسير أمور الكنيسة من داخل الدير،  فاللجنة الخماسية لم تستطع اتخاذ أي إجراء إلا بعد تصديق البابا، كما أنه  من كان يوقع علي جميع القرارات، التي تخص الشأن الكنسي سواء داخل مصر أو  خارجها. فالرئيس اتخذ قرارا شكليا، لكن الكنيسة هي الكنيسة، والبابا هو  البابا، والكنيسة لا تعترف إلا ببابا واحد هو البابا شنودة.*

*>الرئيس  السادات أطلق علي اللجنة مسمي اللجنة البابوية، في الوقت الذي تمسك فيه  البابا شنودة بمسمي اللجنة الخماسية، ما سر تمسك البابا بهذا المسمي؟
-  لأن اللجنة البابوية هي التي يشكلها البابا، أما أي لجنة تشكل بغير البابا،  فتسمي بالمهمة التي تكونت من أجلها، وهي لجنة من خمس أفراد لذلك أطلق  عليها لجنة خماسية.*

*> نشر في الفترة الأخيرة أن البابا شنودة دون ما حدث في تلك الفترة أثناء تواجده في الدير، ما مدي حقيقة ذلك؟
-  لم يحدث ذلك، لكنه كتب كتبا روحية، بل إن هذه الفترة شهدت صدور أروع  مؤلفات البابا، منها كتاب "الرجوع إلي الله" و"التوبة" و"الإيمان"، فقد كان  يجمع محاضراته في موضوع معين ويعيد صياغتها ويضعها في كتاب، استثمارا لوقت  فراغه في الدير.*

*> أليس من الممكن أن تكون الرغبة في تدوين ما حدث في تلك الفترة راودت البابا في فترة لاحقة؟
- لا أعتقد ذلك، لكنه يعتمد علي ذاكرته فيما حدث خلال تلك الفترة.*

*> هل كانت هناك ظروف دعت لفتح الزيارة للبابا بعد السنة الأولي من التحفظ؟*
*
-  لم تكن هناك ظروف محددة، لكننا كنا نتوقع تغيراً في الأمور بعد أن رحل  الرئيس السادات، وقد حدث مع مجيء اللواء حسن أبو باشا وزيرا للداخلية، وتم  فتح الدير لزيارة البابا، ثم جاء اللواء أحمد رشدي خلفا للواء أبو باشا،  وحدث أن زار قداسة البابا في الدير في ديسمبر 1984، وأبلغه أنه سوف يحتفل  بعيد الميلاد في الكاتدرائية.*

*> كان قرار عودة البابا بأن يعاد تعيين  الأنبا شنودة بابا للأسكندرية وبطريركا للكرازة المرقسية، في الوقت الذي  رفض فيه البابا هذه الصياغة لعودته علي أساس أن قرار الرئيس السادات كان  باطلا، ما الذي دفعه للقبول بالصياغة التي اقترحتها مؤسسة الرئاسة؟
-  هذا الأمر قانوني خالص، وقد أثير من حوله العديد من الأقاويل، لكن خلاصة  القول فيه أن قرار الرئيس بتعيين البابا هو قرار إعلان إرادة شعبية وليس  قراراً إداريا من قبل الدولة. فعندما تم اختيار البابا سنة 1971 أعلن  الرئيس السادات قرارا بتعيينه بناء علي نتيجة الانتخابات التي تمت في  الكنيسة وشارك فيها ممثلو الشعب القبطي، وبالتالي فإن قرار استبعاد البابا  لا يمكن أن يكون بهذا الشكل إطلاقا. فقرار الرئيس ليس منشئا لوجود البابا  في الكرسي لكنه متمم له ومعلنا لإرادة الشعب.*

*> هل لهذا السبب رفض البابا صيغة إعادة التعيين؟
-  إعادة التعيين، تعبير لا نقبله، لأن الأمر في جوهره هو إلغاء لقرار رئيس  الجمهورية بشأن اعتماد البابا لدي الدولة، لكنه ليس إلغاء لمكانته الدينية  كبابا للأقباط.*

*> أين كان أقباط المهجر من قضية استبعاد البابا، خاصة  أن الفترة السابقة لصدور هذا القرار شهدت في العديد من الدول الأوروبية  كثيراً من المظاهرات والمسيرات التي ساهمت في وصول الأمور إلي ما وصلت  إليه؟
- ظلت مطالبهم بضرورة عودة البابا إلي منصبه الديني الذي لا يحق  لأحد أن يشغله غير البابا ما دام علي قيد الحياه، وحدث أن طالبوا الرئيس  مبارك بذلك في العديد من الزيارات التي ذهب فيها لأوروبا بعد ذلك.*

*> هل استمر عمل اللجنة الخماسية لحين صدور قرار الرئيس بعودة البابا إلي منصبه؟
-  اللجنة ظلت موجودة طول فترة وجود البابا في الدير، لكن لم يكن لها أي نشاط  يذكر في وقت وجود الرئيس السادات وبعد وجوده، وظل البابا هو من يدير  الكنيسة، ولم يصدر أي قرار إلا بإذن البابا.*

*> كيف استقبل البابا خبر اغتيال الرئيس السادات يوم 6 أكتوبر 1981؟
-  صدقني.. صدقني.. قال البابا باللفظ الواحد: "يارب.. يارب.. استر علي  البلد" لأن وسط هذه الأحداث، كان من الممكن أن يحدث أي شيء للبلد، وأن تقع  أحداث لا تحمد عقباها.*

*> هل شاهد البابا الحدث بنفسه علي التليفزيون آن وقوعه؟
-  كان هناك من يتابع الإذاعة وقتها، ثم أبلغ البابا بالخبر.. "إحنا كنا  متوقعين إن ربنا هيتصرف بطريقة ما في وضع البابا لكن لم نكن نريد أي إساءة  للرئيس أو البلد".*

*> هذا يعني أن البابا كان يتوقع انفراج الأزمة لكنه لم يتوقع أن تكون بعملية اغتيال للرئيس؟
-  بالضبط.. لكن قداسة البابا فور علمه بالخبر توجه بالدعاء لربنا حتي يحفظ  البلد من المخاطر، خاصة مع تزايد التطرف في تلك الفترة، حتي جاء انتقال  الحكم للرئيس مبارك سريعا وبشكل سلمي.*

*> أعلم أن علاقة الكنيسة بالرئيس مبارك كانت منذ شغله منصب نائب رئيس الجمهورية، كيف استقبل البابا خبر توليه الرئاسة؟
-  كلنا كنا في حالة فرح، لأن علاقتنا به كانت طيبة، ثم أثبتت الأيام أن  الرئيس يؤمن بضرورة أن يكون للبابا دور هام علي المستوي الداخلي والخارجي.*

*> هل كان البابا مرتاحاً للتعامل مع الرئيس مبارك قبل مجيئه للحكم؟
-  كان يرتاح له، لكن أول احتكاك مباشر بين الاثنين كان في إفطار رمضان عام  1986 بعد خروجه من الدير، حيث نظمت الكنيسة إفطارا رمضانيا ودعت له الرئيس،  وقد أرسل خطابا إلي البابا شكر فيه حسه الوطني، ومنذ ذلك التاريخ  وعلاقتهما في تطور إيجابي ولم ينقطع الإفطار الرمضاني حتي اليوم.*

*> من الذي فتح الباب للحديث حول عودة البابا؟
-  كان هناك دور لأقباط المهجر في هذا، كما كان هناك دور كبير للكنائس  العالمية، بالإضافة إلي بعض الشخصيات العامة المصرية التي تدخلت من أجل  عودة البابا من الدير.*

*> من هم الأشخاص الذين لعبوا دورا في علمية إعادة البابا من الدير؟
-  كان الأنبا صموائيل والأنبا غريغوريوس هما حلقة الوصل بين الكنيسة والدولة  طيلة فترة السعينيات، إلي أن أصدر الرئيس قراراً بإلغاء قرار التعيين علي  خلفية مطالبة البابا بلقاء الرئيس في إبريل 1980 لبحث بعض الأمور التي  استجدت علي الساحة، لكن الرئيس أجل اللقاء أكثر من مرة. في الوقت نفسه، كنا  في استقبال عيد القيامة المجيد، فقال البابا نحن لن نستقبل المهنئين، وصلي  صلاة العيد في الدير، مما أغضب الرئيس السادات كثيرا، لأنه ظن في هذا  السلوك جهرا بالمشاكل التي كانت موجودة رغم أن المشاكل في الدنيا كلها  ووجودها أمر طبيعي، وظلت العلاقات متوترة خلال تلك الفترة حتي 5 سبتمبر،  لكن تدخل العديد من الوساطات خلال تلك الفترة سواء من جانب الكنيسة أو من  جانب الدولة، لكنها لم تأت بنتيجة. أما في عهد الرئيس مبارك فإن العلاقة  تكاد تكون شبه مباشرة بينهما، وهناك مصارحة بالمشاكل الموجودة ومساع دائمة  لحلها.*

*> حدث أن قرر البابا عام 1977 بصوم 3 أيام احتجاجا علي الأوضاع الجارية آنذاك، هل تم تنفيذ هذا القرار؟
- نعم.. وكان ذلك بسبب الشريعة الإسلامية وموضوع قانون الردة الذي كانت تعتزم الدولة إقراره.*

*> كان للبابا موقف في السبعينيات من موضوع الشريعة الإسلامية في الدستور، لماذا تراجع عنه الآن؟
-  القضية أن الشريعة الإسلامية تطبق علي المسلم، لكن لا يجوز أن تطبق علي  المسيحي، فما يحدث أن القضاء يسمح للمسيحي بالزواج مرة أخري، وعندما يأتي  إلينا في الكنيسة، فنحن نعمل نصوص الإنجيل التي تقول: "لا طلاق إلا لعلة  الزني" ومن ثم يصعب تنفيذ أحكام القضاء القائمة علي الشريعة الإسلامية. وفي  هذا حفاظ علي المجتمع، لأن نتيجة تعدد الزواج والطلاق نتج عنه 3 ملايين  طفل شوارع، وإذا لم يكن كل هذا الرقم ناتجاً عن مسألة الطلاق، فإن غالبيته  نتج عن هذا الأمر.*

*> دعنا نعود مرة أخري لموضوع الشريعة، لماذا تراجع عنه البابا؟
-  نحن لا نعترض علي وجود الشريعة الإسلامية كمصدر رئيسي للتشريع، لكن المادة  الأولي من الدستور تنص علي أن المواطنة هي أساس كل شيء، وهي أساس الدستور  كله، وفي مرتبة متقدمة عن كل مواد الدستور، ويجب التعامل مع الجميع علي  أساس أنهم مواطنون في هذا البلد لهم حقوق وعليهم واجبات *


----------

